# Die Natur erwacht



## sister_in_act (7. Feb. 2009)

heute, bei meinem üblichen rundgang  um den teich, mußte ich glatt 2x hinschauen.
seht mal was ich entdeckt habe:
    

das sumpfvergißmeinicht bahnt sich unter-,im- und aus dem eis seinen weg
da bekommt das wort *eisblumen* doch gleich eine ganz andere bedeutung
und der __ wasserfenchel zeigt auch die ersten neuen blättchen
 

liebe (vor)fühlingshafte grüße
ulla


----------



## Elfriede (7. Feb. 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Hallo Ulla,

ich beneide Dich! 

Hier im Süden Österreichs ist es immer noch tief winterlich. Anhängendes Foto ist vom Mittwoch dieser Woche. Mit dem Sonnenschein ist es aber auch wieder vorbei, heute schneite es wieder heftig und die Wetterprognosen kündigen auch noch Schnee für die kommende Woche an.

Mit Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## sister_in_act (7. Feb. 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

hallo Elfriede

aber aber
bei dem herrlichen panorama darfst du nicht neidisch sein.das könnte ich  beim anblick des bildes von dir nämlich auch werden.
( in tirol war ich noch nie, aber wenn ich mirs recht überlege... )
ich bin nur die *tristesse* müde.und da freut mich dann jedes neue blättchen, daß ich irgendwo in garten oder teich sichte.
entweder winter mit schnee und auch  sonnenschein immer mal oder
endlich frühling!!
das schmuddelwetter geht mir nämlich langsam gewaltig auf den *keks*, und nicht nur dahin

liebe grüße nach tirol und denk dir nix beim schneeschaufeln...
mit regenschirm durch den garten gehen ist auch nicht wirklich der *burner*

grüße vom hunsrück
ulla


----------



## Elfriede (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Hallo Ulla,

Schmuddelwetter würde mich wahrscheinlich noch weit mehr  nerven als der viele Schnee in diesem Extremwinter, der meinen Nachbarn aber sicher als Traumwinter in Erinnerung bleiben wird, wie die zwei Fotos zeigen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## Moeppy (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Wow.
Sieht wirklich toll aus!
Obwohl ich den Winter jetzt wirklich nicht mehr mag!


----------



## Inken (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Wirklich tolle Bilder, Elfriede!! 

Einen solchen Schnee habe ich hier oben im Norden nur einmal erlebt. Ich glaube, das war der Katastrophenwinter 78/79 . Damals konnte man die Kinderzimmerfenster im oberen Geschoss zu Fuß erreichen und die Haustür war unpassierbar wegen der Schneeverwehungen...

Heute allerdings schien bei uns die Sonne bei schmalen 4°, man hört vermehrt die Vögel und ich habe das erste __ Schneeglöckchen entdeckt:
 ​
Das lässt hoffen, finde ich!


----------



## schilfgrün (9. Feb. 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Hallo Elfriede,
das sind wirklich sehr schöne Aufnanmen. So etwas würde ich gerne mal life erleben. Wenn bei uns mal 3 cm Schneematsch liegen, ist das viel! Liebe Grüße - Ingo


----------



## Elfriede (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Hallo Moeppi,

nach Sicht Deiner Teichbilder kann ich doppelt gut verstehen, dass Du genug vom Winter hast und schon ungeduldig den Frühling erwartest. Ich auch!

@ hallo Inken,

einen vergleichbaren Winter wie heuer habe ich in meinem Leben auch nur zweimal in meiner Kindheit erlebt. Solche Schneemassen sind auch hier bei uns selten. Der viele Schnee steht unserer Landschaft zwar gut, trotzdem wären mir __ Schneeglöckchen im Februar lieber.

@ hallo Ingo,

auch wenn mich der viele Schnee und der lange Winter heuer besonders nervt, wären 3cm Schneematsch für mich auch keine Alternative. Kann sein, dass ich diese Meinung die nächsten Tage beim Schneeschaufeln wieder ändere, denn laut Wetterbericht soll es noch mehr Schnee geben.

Euch allen liebe Grüße aus dem tief verschneiten Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Tiffi (12. Feb. 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Im Rheinland gibt es auch die ersten Frühlingsanzeichen:

Liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Trautchen (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Hallo, bei uns gehts jetzt auch langsam los....


----------



## sister_in_act (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mal für 2 Stunden den Bodenablauf an im Teich.
Und was flutscht als erstes in die Pumpenkammer?:shock
2 __ Frösche im Liebesrausch
Ich hab sie dann ganz flott ins Biotop gebracht und noch viel Spass gewünscht
Und was sagt uns das???
Frühling Frühling Frühling

 gutgelaunte  grüße
ulla


----------



## ferryboxen (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Hallo

Auch der Winter hatte schöne Seiten.....

Gruss Lothar


----------



## Tiffi (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

__ Schneeglöckchen unter den Rock gesehen:


----------



## schilfgrün (24. Feb. 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Hallo Lothar, was gibt es für bizarre und schöne  Formen des Winters  - da werde ich richtig neidisch.
- Ingo


----------



## axel (1. März 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Hallo Gartenfreunde 

Ich hab heut den Garten geputzt, da ja bald die Frühlingsblumen treiben und ich denen nicht die KÖPPE abreißen will.
Das sind hier die ersten Blüten dieses Jahr 

         

Habt Ihr auch schon wieder neue Blüten entdeckt ?
An sonsten wars heut mein erster gefühlter Frühlingstag. Zwar noch ohne Sonne aber 8 Grad und wenig Wind . 

Lg
axel


----------



## inge50 (1. März 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Hallo,

bei uns gibts auch die ersten Frühlingsboten. 

     
      

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## axel (1. März 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

boahh Inge !

Bei Euch ist ja die Natur schon weit . 
Bestimmt 3 Wochen uns voraus . 
Schöne Fotos Inge !

Lg
axel


----------



## inge50 (1. März 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

 Axel,

hoffentlich bleiben die Temperaturen jetzt auch, bloß keinen Frost mehr.

Es war lange genug kalt.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Annett (1. März 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Hallo Ihr Lieben.

Ich konnte heute auch mal erfreulichere Bilder in der Nähe des alten Teiches machen. 

Man meint fast, ein Läuten zu hören. 
   

   

__ Primeln konnte ich noch nicht blühend sichten.  
Aber in Essen ist es ja schon seit Wochen wärmer wie hier....


----------



## Conny (1. März 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Hallo,

heute war endlich ein schöner Tag! Und genug Licht zum Fotografieren!

Medium 1410 anzeigen
Ein __ Schneeglöckchen im Spiegel


----------



## axel (1. März 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Hallo Annett 

Bei den vielen Glöckchen hör ich bis Borkwalde läuten 
Wie machst Du das bloß das die sich so schön vermehren ?

Hallo Conny 

Das war ja ne Super Idee mit dem Spiegel 
Darauf wär ich nicht gekommen . 

Lg
axel


----------



## Annett (1. März 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Hallo Axel.

Schon als Tuff setzen. 

Ich glaube, die habe ich ursprünglich hier aus dem Vorgarten ausgebuddelt und im anderen Garten eingesetzt, als noch kein Gedanke daran war, hier mal einzuziehen.... 
Einzelne Glöckchen sehen wirklich trist gegen so einen "Strauß" aus.
Hier stehen sie nun auch nicht mehr so üppig. Ob ich wohl das Schäufelchen ein erneutes Mal schwinge und die Tuffs wieder 5km in die andere Richtung umziehe? 


Bestell Dir doch im Herbst noch einen Schwung! Evtl. schafft es Werner ja dieses Jahr, uns mit unwiderstehlichen Zwiebelangeboten zu überraschen.


----------



## Christine (1. März 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Hi Annett,

Du solltest auf jeden Fall das Schäufelchen schwingen. Es gibt doch nichts schöneres als im Frühjahr mit Schneeglockengeläut begrüßt zu werden.

Liebe Grüße
Else, die heute Krokusse gezählt hat


----------



## inge50 (1. März 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Hallo Annett,

sehr schön deine Glöckchen und Krokusse 

Ich an deiner Stelle würde auch das Schäufelchen schwingen.

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Pammler (2. März 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Bei mir kommt auch der Frühling: :freu

Foto von gestern:


----------



## Inken (4. März 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

 ihrs!

Bei uns hier oben kommt der Frühling ja bekanntlich auch immer etwas später...:? Die Osterglocken trauen sich noch nicht wirklich, die __ Schneeglöckchen dafür um so mehr:
   

Aber auch die Krokusse haben sich durchgerungen, sowohl die wilden als auch die "zahmen"!
   

Gefreut habe ich mich dann über das erste __ Veilchen, eine mutige Hyazinthe und eine noch etwas verschlafene Primel! 
     

Und sogar die __ Kaiserkrone ist schon da!
 

Augen gemacht habe ich dann aber beim Weihrauch! :shock Im Herbst hinter dem Gartenhaus vergessen wollte ich ihn vorhin entsorgen, aber er treibt schon wieder kräftig! 
 

Der Winter ist vorbei, der Frühling ist da! 
:cu​


Und dein Schneeglöckchen ist einfach genial, Conny!


----------



## axel (4. März 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Hallo Inken

Das sieht bei Dir aber schon toll aus 
Schöne Fotos 
Bei mir kommen grad erst mal die Blattspitzen der Krokusse durch die Erde .

Lg
axel


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. März 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Hallo,


ich hab auch was!

Meine Winterlinge

 

die blühen jetzt seit einer Woche.

.


----------



## Dodi (4. März 2009)

*AW: die Natur erwacht*

Hallo!

@ Conny:
Dein __ Schneeglöckchen ist mal anders, aber sooo schön! 

@ Inken:
Jepp, der Frühling ist da!!!!! Tolle Frühlingseindrücke hast Du uns da beschert! 

@ Volker:
Was für ein schönes Bild von den Winterlingen, echt klasse! 

P.S.: Ich habe diesen schönen Thread mal in die Gartenecke verschoben.


----------



## Annett (7. März 2009)

*AW: Die Natur erwacht*

Hallo.

Bei uns schauen die Krokusse nun auch am Wohnort keck aus der Erde.
Im Gegenlicht:
   
Im Moosrasen am Straßenrand:
  

Da es unterschiedliche Krokuss-Arten gibt, werden wir noch einige Wochen etwas davon haben. Manche kommen nämlich erst sehr spät in die Gänge.


----------



## Inken (13. März 2009)

*AW: Die Natur erwacht*

Hallo ihrs! 

Heute Nachmittag entdeckt:

Die erste Primel:  , das erste __ Gänseblümchen:  

Die Sonne lockt! 
:cu​


----------



## Redlisch (14. März 2009)

*AW: Die Natur erwacht*

Gerade eben gefunden:


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Die Natur erwacht*

ich hab auch mal die Knipse angeworfen:


----------



## Dodi (1. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Die Natur erwacht*

Nabend zusammen!

Ja, endlich erwacht die Natur so richtig! 

@ Inken, Annett und Ralf:
schöne Eindrücke habt Ihr uns da vermittelt! 

Ich habe heute auch noch einige Blüten eingefangen - ich hoffe, es werden die Tage noch mehr...


----------



## mic_chief (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Die Natur erwacht*

Hallo ihr Lieben.

Auch bei mir ist der Frühling richtig im Gange. 

Die Stiefmütterchen habe ich im Herbst gepflanzt. Sie haben den Winter überlebt und blühen so schön wie lange nicht.


----------



## Lilongwe (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Die Natur erwacht*

Auch bei uns gehts in schnellen Schritten wieder los, das Wetter hat ja schonmal gepasst, und auch die Blüten passen sich dem an, die Krokusswiese ist vom 16.03 und inzwischen leider schon fertig, der Rest ist von heute Nachmittag:


----------



## Christine (4. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Die Natur erwacht*

Hi,

auch bei uns ist jetzt wirklich Frühling :freu


----------



## Digicat (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Die Natur erwacht*

Servus 

Auch bei uns kommen die Blumen sehr zaghaft, aber mir kommt vor, wir haben gar keinen Frühling, sondern gleich Sommer


----------



## elkop (5. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Die Natur erwacht*

ich hab leider kein foto, weil mir die protagonisten immer, wenn ich mich ihnen näherte, in ein unterwasserversteck abgetaucht sind. trotzdem freue ich mich über die orgie, die sich in meinen winzigteich abspielton und hoffe auf reichlich krötennachwuchs 

liebe grüße
elke


----------

